# Como hago un switch electronico para canal de consola



## flaviosblanco (Mar 7, 2012)

Buenas, hace tiempo tengo una idea rondando mi cabeza pero no pude encontrar una buena solución para aplicarla, por eso les agradecería toda orientación que me puedan aportar.
Tengo una consola Ross 802 de ocho canales mono, viejita pero aguantadora, de construcción interna modular, les adjunto una foto ilustrativa para que se orienten.
La estaba usando para una radio por Internet, en los canales 1 a 3 van los microfonos, hace tiempo se me ocurrió modificarla para mediante un switch prender o apagar todos los micros a la vez, como la función de encendido de grupo de consolas de radio profesional.
Analizándola, decidí que cortar el paso de audio que entra al potenciometro seria la mejor opción, pero me quedaba definir como hacerlo.
La idea que se me ocurrió fue cortarlo con reles, a la entrada de cada pote puse un rele de 5v, y mediante una llave inversora prendo los tres reles al mismo tiempo, la alimentación la consigo de la misma consola.
Pero aquí el problema: al prender o apagar los reles, la inducción de la bobina interna mete un chasquido en el canal.
Consulte y me orientaron por el lado de las flip-flop, o algún IC que cumpla la función de inversora múltiple, pero no soy muy versado en el tema, y hasta ahora encontré mas dudas que respuestas.
La idea es cortar el paso de audio que entra al potenciometro por algún medio electrónico y no mecánico.
Desde ya les agradezco por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar, y prometo seguir estudiando el tema.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 7, 2012)

Trato de ayudarte pero no soy experto:

- Las "llaves electronicas" introducen distorsion , yo hice un conmutador para pedal de bajo , funciona ok , pero no es Hifi .
- Por tanto no hay otra que reles . 
Con esto tenes algunos problemas: 
- La fuente de alimentacion deberia ser separada , por eso quizas te este metiendo ruidos. 
- Otro tema es la impedancia del circuito que conmutas ... No deberia traerte problemas como mostras vos el potenciometro.

Hay un tema que empezó Ezavalla ( gran maestro ) que es un conmutador de entradas de audio ... buscalo que te puede servir.


----------



## Juan Mesa (Mar 7, 2012)

sacame de una duda, no tiene mute no??

despues del fader va directo al "envio" de master?? (si es modular, deben estar todos los canales "colgados" a una linea que entra en el canal "master")

si juntas los 3 canales ANTES de que vallan al master, y los pasas por un boton no mas tipo witch que "cortes" ese envio al master???

igual me parece medio destripar la consola  pero te puede servir, o sea que quede

ch1+ch2+ch3---> Boton switch 2 lineas on/off --->master (juntas los canales, los pasas por un boton que corte L/R y los metes en la "matriz" que va al master) 


si podes pone un esquema de la consola para ver como hace el ruteo al master, normalmente todos los canales se cuelgan no mas despues del fader o de un opamp que seria la "salida" del canal

salutes



la consola es mono... con un switch comun de boton con on/off y bloqueo tas listo...

no queres medio mecanico, pero creo es la mejor forma (el 80% de las consolas que he usado y tengo son mecanico los "mute")


----------



## jkogg (Mar 7, 2012)

Prueba con los reles, pero en lugar de abrir la linea que cortocircuiten  la señal a tierra


----------



## flaviosblanco (Mar 7, 2012)

Subí un pdf con el esquema de una StudioMaster que es el mismo (no se si ross compro los derechos o cambio de nombre) con la diferencia que la Ross tiene dos salidas de auxiliar en vez de una de efecto.
La consola tiene por canal: salida monitor y cue pre fader, master y auxiliares post fader, ecualizador tres bandas, ganancia, balance. No cuenta con mute del canal.
Pense en interrumpir el bus del master, pero también tendría que interrumpir el de los auxiliares, y hacer una extensión de cables hasta una derivadora cuádruple, con el riesgo de meter interferencia.
Los reles me parecieron la solución mas optima dentro de mis conocimientos, pero meten ese chasquido al prender o apagarlos, esto es debido a la bobina que tienen adentro, adjunto una imagen de como lo arme, simplemente les corto la energía a los reles y se corta el audio post fader del canal.
El técnico de donde trabajo me explico que las consolas de radio (en Argentina se usan por lo general DBA, Trialcom, Solydine) utilizan flip-flop como llaves, pero no coincido con el horario de el para que me siga explicando del tema, pero me dio la idea de que camino seguir.
Por eso consulto para ver si alguien conoce de algún integrado que cumpla la función de una derivadora, o si tienen algún esquema practico para el uso de flip-flop, o cualquier idea que pueda llegar a ser potable.
Igualmente, gracias por todas las respuestas que me brindaron, y estoy a su disposición para lo que necesiten.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 8, 2012)

Por si esto te ayuda, es el esquema del bypass de pedal que arme yo . con la consideracion que la llave electronica ( el 4053 ) puede introducir algo de distorsion


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola. 

Usa un cd4016 ó 4066 y un simple interruptor.
algo como esto.




Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El voltaje de la fuente puede ser de hasta 15V.


----------



## flaviosblanco (Mar 8, 2012)

Gracias antonio, juan mesa y jkogg por todas las recomendaciones, y muchas gracias elaficionado por recomendarme usar el 4066, estuve viendo como se maneja y es lo que andaba buscando.
En unos días meto mano y les cuento como me fue.
Compartir los conocimientos son lo que hacen GRANDE a esta comunidad, gracias por compartir.


----------

